# health care for non eu



## dianebrown (May 19, 2009)

I live in Canada but am thinking of retiring in Portugal, My daughter, son in law and grandchildren all live there..My son in law was born in Portugal, my daughter is Canadian but has her residency there. I was wondering how health care would work for me if I retired there, could I get a resident card and then get coverage, or would I need private health care (and what would that cost ball park)
Thanks for the advice


----------

